# Mk2 rear caliper parking brakes



## Vwhall (Dec 12, 2008)

Help me find out which parking brake should I use.
I've buyed 191609721F but seems they are too long by maybe 2-3 inchs.
I don't know what year are my caliper.My car is a 1992 but I did the disc brake swap and never paid atention to what year are my caliper but now I want parking brake.I don't want to spend another 50$ in parking brakes that will not work but maybe 191609721A is what I need???


----------



## Vwhall (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 rear caliper parking brakes (Vwhall)*

So no one knows?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 rear caliper parking brakes (Vwhall)*

I suspect that most people are buying spare/replacement parts from Internet Sellers who do not use VW part numbers.
When I order parts, it's by the model year (and sometimes the VIN number of the cars), and the part description.
Where did you get the part numbers, and why are you replacing the parking brake cables (rusty, rear disc brake conversion)? Have you tried a VW Dealer to get the correct part number?
Parking brake cables cost around $15 each from online Sellers like europartsdirect.com (free shipping for order over $49, I don;t know about Canada). Why not try that website? They have a toll free phone number, maybe they can cross-reference the part numbers for you.


----------



## Vwhall (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 rear caliper parking brakes (germancarnut51)*

Yes it's a vwpart number
ecs tuning have their own part number but they write the vw number too.
I'm replacing the parking brake cable because I did a rear disc conversion


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 rear caliper parking brakes (Vwhall)*

On MKIIIs there are two different length parking brake cables for cars with rear disc brakes. Up through 95, a shorter cable is used. For 96 and newer, the curved tube that comes out of the body that the parking brake cable runs through was lengthened, so a longer parking brake cable was used. I used the 96 and newer parking brake cables on my 95 Golf GL, and I need to get a pair of the longer tubes for my car. In the mean time, I added about 3/4" of nuts as spacers at the parking brake handle end of the cable so the parking brakes will work.
Did you order MKII rear disk brake cables? If so, maybe the same situation occurred. You could probably add some spacers at the parking brake handle end of your cables the same way I did, if 3/4" or 1" max of spacers will allow your parking brake to pull tight.


----------



## Vwhall (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 rear caliper parking brakes (germancarnut51)*

On mk2 too the parking brake are longer before 89 and shorter in 92...
I've buyed 1992 parking brake and it doesn't fit.wtf...
Maybe I don't have mk2 calipers.
Or maybe my cable are too long because I don't have the tunnel for the parking brake but it does not make sense they are 1-2 inch too long anyways.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 rear caliper parking brakes (Vwhall)*

MKI, MKII, and MKIII rear calipers are all the same. 
VW did not change them until MKIV.


----------



## Vwhall (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 rear caliper parking brakes (germancarnut51)*

So why there is a difference between 89 parking brake and 92?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 rear caliper parking brakes (Vwhall)*

Do you mean why is there a difference in the length of the cable?
You'd have to ask the VW Engineers.
Maybe the Seller sent you the wrong cables.


----------



## Vwhall (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 rear caliper parking brakes (germancarnut51)*

Yes I mean the lenght of the cable.
And for the seller i've checked the parts number...
But what I wanted to know is what makes the difference in cable lenght you need...
The car?The axle? or just the caliper?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 rear caliper parking brakes (Vwhall)*

The car body and the tube that's installed.


----------



## Vwhall (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 rear caliper parking brakes (germancarnut51)*

Hum I think it's the tube.I don't have them.


----------

